# Toxic wood to rabbits



## 4kr (Aug 1, 2011)

I found some dried twigs of crepe myrtle and thought about giving it for my bunnies to chew on, is it toxic to them? Is there a list somewhere that has what woods are toxic to rabbits? Thanks! I'm making hanging toys for their pens.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 1, 2011)

*4kr wrote: *


> I found some dried twigs of crepe myrtle and thought about giving it for my bunnies to chew on, is it toxic to them? Is there a list somewhere that has what woods are toxic to rabbits?


The House Rabbit Society has a list of toxic plants - http://adoptarabbit.org/articles/toxic.html - and Myrtle's not on it. 

You said that the twigs were dried - that's good. A general rule is that nearly all woods (except apple) need to be dried for a month or so before you let rabbits chew on them.


----------



## 4kr (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Mike!


----------

